# Family Guy Vs South Park



## yuhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Well which is better?


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

Was never really a South Park fan. So I guess by default, I gotta go with Family Guy.


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 1, 2006)

South Park > Family Guy.

Family Guy is redundant and makes absolutely no sense. South Park gives you the impression that it makes no sense but in fact, they are spoofing current events.


----------



## yuhun (Dec 1, 2006)

tinlunlau said:


> South Park > Family Guy.
> 
> Family Guy is redundant and makes absolutely no sense. South Park gives you the impression that it makes no sense but in fact, they are spoofing current events.



you've made your point. Well then vote south Park!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 2, 2006)

I love what they both bring to the table. So i say i gotta go with both.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm leaning with FG as it has me laughing through the whole episode with random flashbacks and cheapshots.  I love FG.  South Park is funny while as being socially revelanat, but I don't find it as funny as FG.  So it's Family Guy for me cuz I can't stop laughing when I watch it.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 2, 2006)

I used to love South Park, but it's gotten stupid.  Same with the Simpsons.  Family Guy has gone downhill, but not as much as the others.  So I vote Family Guy.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 2, 2006)

I like South Park better. Family Guy is good, but it's not AS funny as it used to be.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2006)

When comparing things to Family Guy, why do people think that just because they laugh harder at it the first time it is the better show? Family Guy's jokes are tired, after you see an episode once, its never funny again. I can watch Simpsons and South Park over and over, Family Guy will never be like that.

And its all references that most people don't even get.


----------



## Beo (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't make me choose!!!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 2, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> When comparing things to Family Guy, why do people think that just because they laugh harder at it the first time it is the better show? Family Guy's jokes are tired, after you see an episode once, its never funny again. I can watch Simpsons and South Park over and over, Family Guy will never be like that.
> 
> And its all references that most people don't even get.



thats true you'll get some of the references but not all.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Dec 2, 2006)

Futurama..


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

family guy by far it is just more relatable and therefore more funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2006)

darkviper said:


> family guy by far it is just more relatable and therefore more funny.



Probably more relatable because in one episode its all over the place, its like the show is desperate for laughs so they go anywhere they can for references. Like in the first season when Death mentions their TV being so old that it got to Dumont network, who actually got that? Who didn't just laugh because they knew that was some kind of joke, Norm Mcdonald has good timing and he be funny for that alone. 

But how many people know that the Dumont network was a television station that went offline in like 1954? That's the kind of stuff I am talking about. 

South Park serves more of a purpose and has more of a funny character base, because the characters aren't just a mishmash of things. The only character I like out of FG is Adam West.


----------



## Chee (Dec 2, 2006)

I like South Park. Family Guy seems to be losing its "laugh".


----------



## Emery (Dec 2, 2006)

Family Guy is funny most of the time, while lately South Park has really been hit-or-miss.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Like them both can't really decide...


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2006)

I've watched south park a few times and never found myself laughing. Family Guy I actually like a bit, so I'll vote for that.


----------



## Ramentastic (Dec 2, 2006)

South Park FTW!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Family Guy. They have more jokes, more voice actors. 

South Park only have/had Chef as a voice actor.

Family Guy is not paper.

Family Wins.


----------



## Xell (Dec 2, 2006)

I love South Park! I also liked it when they made fun of Family Guy. 

I find Family Guys humour too random and as South Park said "Flashbacks with have absolutley nothing to do with the plot".


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 2, 2006)

South Park...

Family Guy reminds of Simpsons too much ;/


----------



## Ash (Dec 3, 2006)

Family Guy has its moments, but South park has been funny for years. Only now is it getting a bit ridiculous, but classic South park > overall Family guy.


----------



## yuhun (Dec 3, 2006)

Who the hell closed the poll? Did I made a mistake? Please mod, activate it back on!


----------



## Cuivreries (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll go with the crew from Springfield . I'm not a fan of South Park or Family Guy .


----------



## RodMack (Dec 7, 2006)

Simpsons to me is better than both FG and SP. But between FG and SP, both are good but I'm gonna have to go with Peter's random comedy.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 7, 2006)

South Park for me ^^


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 8, 2006)

South Park is more or less just as funny as in it's prime...well maybe less funny but the fall isnt drastic.

FG though...lord have mercy...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 8, 2006)

southpark still got it.


----------



## RichAss-Assassin (Dec 8, 2006)

I gotta go with south park here, especially after seeing that episode where they made fun of family guy. Also there new season kicked ass!


----------



## Seany (Dec 8, 2006)

South Park. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 8, 2006)

I find it funny that anyone could even consider voting Family Guy.


----------



## Airenko (Dec 9, 2006)

South Park. 
For me, there's no competition. South Park is far funnier, and like some one else said, you can't watch the same episode of Family Guy more than once. It's just not funny anymore. I still laugh at South Park episodes from like season one.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 9, 2006)

poll closed but its south park for me. I cant remember watching and episode and not laughing. Fg is okay but like south park episode about fg guy said. a manatee could make the jokes <.<


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

I love Family Guy better. I luv the flashbacks, and Stewie. ^^


----------



## Altron (Dec 10, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> I love what they both bring to the table. So i say i gotta go with both.



i agree. they both have thier comedic parts. stewie is so kick ass in Family Guy and Cartman and Kenny are freaking hilarous. so in conclusion i stand that i also like both. Simpsons are kick ass too.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn the poll closed...

Family Guy since it always manages to make you laugh. Sometimes It's a hit and miss but it's unique because It tries different approaches to funny. South Park has lost It's "funny" now It's plain lame because they think showing disturbing images will make you laugh. Out of all shows they seem desperate for laughs. 



			
				Card board tube knight said:
			
		

> Probably more relatable because in one episode its all over the place, its like the show is desperate for laughs so they go anywhere they can for references. Like in the first season when Death mentions their TV being so old that it got to Dumont network, who actually got that? Who didn't just laugh because they knew that was some kind of joke, Norm Mcdonald has good timing and he be funny for that alone.



It was back then they didn't have the same fire as they do now.


----------



## kanda (Dec 10, 2006)

Family guy was an allright series on seasons one and two but once It got more popular I fell like the humor Changed along with it. Thats why I watch american dad more compared to family guy wich are both by the same people but American dad is less Random. But anyways I would vot south park I didnt like it at First But now I find it really funny 



Megaharrison said:


> I find it funny that anyone could even consider voting Family Guy.



I agree But you know what? Simpsons needed to be added to the list to vote I think That would have made a huge Diffrence.


----------



## kanda (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh wait never mind simpsons is on there.


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 10, 2006)

South Park has too many great episodes. Family Guy has just gotten worse after its return.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Dec 11, 2006)

It's funny-last Saturday, there was an ep. of SPin which Family Guy was putting them in peril by featuring an image of Muhammad in a flashback(and Fox put a huge censor block on him in the first episode, but the writers insisted the second ep. go block-free). Didn't see the end, but it was pretty good!


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 12, 2006)

theCommanderCardinal said:


> It's funny-last Saturday, there was an ep. of SPin which Family Guy was putting them in peril by featuring an image of Muhammad in a flashback(and Fox put a huge censor block on him in the first episode, but the writers insisted the second ep. go block-free). Didn't see the end, but it was pretty good!



At the end of the episode 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cartman tries to cancel the episode but Kyle gives a "fruity little speech" and convinces Fox to show Muhammad uncesored.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 12, 2006)

Family Guy.
They still release funny episodes and don't resort to fart jokes.
South Park was good a while back. The WoW episode was funny but recently most have been a disappointment.


----------

